# credit cards,dumps,Bins,Paypal/western union,bank logins  carder007 .cc



## carder007 (May 16, 2016)

*********** Welcome to Carder007 ************

HI ALL NEW CLIENT
IM BIG HACKER GOOD
- I'm is Professional seller,more than 6 years experience,i have sold cvv credit card to many customers all over the world.
- Selling cvv, fullz many country as: Canada,USA,Australia,UK...all And many country in Europe: Fr,Ger,Spain,Ita...
- I hope we will work together for a long time.
- Always sell cvv quality with high balance.
- I have a website but if you want buy cvv good price please contact me.
- you can pay your flights tickets, gaming coins or packages , hotel bookings etc.

Contact me:
Support manager shop (English)
Yahoo:  carder007 .ru
ICQ :   674586348
Email : carder007.ru@yahoo .com 
Website : carder007 .cc


----------

